# وحشتونا يا إدارة ...



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]من المتعارف عليه أن الأعضاء فى المنتديات هما اللى بيطفشوا من الأدارة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن دى أول مرة نلاقى " إدارة " هى اللى طفشت من الأعضاء ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
أحنا طبعاً عارفين عن " روك " بخله الشديد فى المشاركات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع نُدرة فى فتح مواضيع أضطررنا فيها الى عمل محمية طبيعية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لحفظ مواضيعه من الأنقراض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعارفين برضه أن " روك " بيظهر مرة واحدة فى السنة لتهنئتنا بالعام الجديد مع وعد بالتجديد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشد السنجة وكل عام وأنتم ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وطبعاً مافيش تجديد ولا أيتوها حاجة ...لكن أهو ...الراجل موجود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكتر ألف خيره انه فاتح لنا منتدى أدينا بنضحك ونهرج ونتعارك وكدة يعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لكن ...نأتى لنائب المدير " دونا نبيل " ..والتى أختفت فى ظروف غامضة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسمعت أقاويل من هنا ومن هناك أنها لن تدخل المنتدى مرة أخرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاولت أجرجر " حوبو ".. كعادتى دائماً حيث أبدأ بنكشها وهى تخُررر بالمعلومة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا أنه يبدو أننى فقدت تأثيرى عليها ربما نتيجة شخشوخة مبكرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فوقع الحمل كله على أمنا " أمة " ..بالرغم من ظروفها العائلية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا أنه – وكتر خيرها طبعاً – تحمل أعباء المنتدى بالكامل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
تبقى لنا – من الأدارة - عدد أتنين مشرفين من أصل 113 مشرف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سول ولآيف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... ودى ساعات بتختفى ( فأجة ) ...ومنعرفوش بتروح فين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة الكمبيوتر بايظ ( إن شاء الله ) ...ومرة البت النونو جداً سُخنة ومرة أمتحانات العيال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أيمن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..ودة أقرب المشرفين الى قلبى بحكم أن أحنا الأتنين من سن بعض ودقة قتشييمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة إلى أننا أحنا الأتنين ( كُفار ).. اى والله كُفار ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس الأختلاف أن هو كافر عند ( البعض ) وأنا كافر عند كل ( البعاضيض )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أما عن باقى المشرفين نُلاحظ مايلى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى القسم بتاعه حِمّضْ من كُتر الركنة زى " عبد يسوع المسيح " فـ مش باين له أثر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى القسم بتاعه أتنقل للفيس زى " مولكا _ أين قال " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى القسم بتاعه بقى ساحة معارك زى " بيتر " فكبر الجمجمة وأشترى الطاسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
واللى عايشة فى ملكوت لوحدها خااااااااااااالص زى " كاندى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كأنها فاتحة مدونة خاصة بيها ومالهاش أيتوها علاقة بأيوتها حاجة بتحصل فى المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن الحق يُقال أنها بتظهر فى أعياد الميلاد تنفخ بلالين وتتوكل على الله

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مونيكا 56 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و تيماف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودولى نسمع عنهم بس فى كُتب التاريخ بتاعة خامسة أبتدائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفيه مشرفين نادرى الظهور مثل " أوسى " تشوفه مرتين أتنين فى السنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمشرف السوسة " عياد " دة أعتزل وأشتغل مصوراتى أفراح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( حاطط صورته وهو معلق كاميرا محترمة على صدره )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و( صورة تانية وهو رافع الكاميرا فى السما غالباً بيصور عصافير)[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]أما المشرف " كواساكى " دة كان فاتح ورشة موتوسيكلات [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وعلى ما يبدو أن البلدية قفلتها له 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​   [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحشتونا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] يا " إدارة "[/FONT]...روحتوا فين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" فيس بوك " برضه ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيييييييييييييييييية ... كانت أيام والله*[/FONT]​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2016)

انا تنكشنى اخرررر مااااشى اعبووود 
دا انا الى بعرف المعلومات كلها منك موووش عارفا ليك مين فى الكنترول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا تنكشنى اخرررر مااااشى اعبووود
> دا انا الى بعرف المعلومات كلها منك موووش عارفا ليك مين فى الكنترول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]ما ينفعش فيك يا منتدى موضوع من غير سيرة " حوبو "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو فعلاً الكنترول كله عندى[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (21 أبريل 2016)

*هههههههههههههههههه حلوة هذه المقدمة أو الموضوع أو النبذة المختصرة أو الكُتيب... الخ الخ
هههههههههههههههه انا قلت اخوش امسي بس واقول ازيكوا
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه حلوة هذه المقدمة أو الموضوع أو النبذة المختصرة أو الكُتيب... الخ الخ
> هههههههههههههههه انا قلت اخوش امسي بس واقول ازيكوا
> *​



 :999:
اهلا اهلا بالكفاااار هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 أبريل 2016)

لا تقلق على القسم ..
محطوط فى التلاجة ..
مفيش حاجة هاتحمض ..


----------



## aymonded (21 أبريل 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :999:
> اهلا اهلا بالكفاااار هههههههههههههههههه



*بس افتكري ان مش كفار كده وخلاص، انا بس مش عايز افتخر
أنا باقولك بتواضع: "كفار مع مرتبة الشرف"
يعني دكتوراة فخرية 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2016)

ياراجل حلو الاحساس دة
مدرسة من غير ناظر ولا مدير
نيو لوك
عاز ترجعنا لايام  النط من فوق السور
ما لباب مفتوح اهو


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أبريل 2016)

ايوه انا راي من راي جرجس شو تبغي فيهم؟ خليهم نايمين نبغيي
 ناخذ راحتنا ونتونس <<عسى مايقرا ردي احد فيهم خخ
لا بجد افتقدناهم وان طلو علينا حياهم الله وان ماطلو بسلامتهم


----------



## soul & life (21 أبريل 2016)

نحن هنا 
سألت عليك العافية يا مستر عبود فيك الخير
انا بتواجد على حسب ظروفى وانت عارف بقا الحوسة اللى بقيت فيها نونا ومدارس وعيد 
بس لما بدخل بتابع كل حاجة و علفكرة اغلب الادارة كمان بيدخلوا بس انتم مش بتشفوهم  وده سر


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2016)

*الا هو مين اللى قاعد فى المنتدى اصلا 
يكونش باب الهجرة للمنتديات فتح 
والناس بتهاجر لمنتديات تانية *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 أبريل 2016)

يمكن سياسه جديده للمنتدى يعنى ممكن 
بيدخلوا يطمنوا علينا ويخرجوا 
علشان يحافظوا على الكام عضو الموجودين

بس بجد وحشتونا اوى


----------



## e-Sword (22 أبريل 2016)

اشفع فى حبيبك


----------



## أَمَة (22 أبريل 2016)

ما تشوف وحش يا عبود... 
بس انت نسيت مشرفين كلاهما يعملان في صمت يشبهان النهر ذات المياه العذبة الذي يجري بصمت بين السهول فيسقيها: مشرفنا الغالي جداً *النهيسي* و مشرفتنا الأميرة *كلدانية المتواجدين دائما.*

لعلك تحب الشلالات الصاخبة أكثر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> مدرسة من غير ناظر ولا مدير





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايوه انا راي من راي جرجس شو تبغي فيهم؟ خليهم نايمين نبغيي





soul & life قال:


> بس لما بدخل بتابع كل حاجة و علفكرة اغلب الادارة كمان بيدخلوا بس انتم مش بتشفوهم  وده سر





+ماريا+ قال:


> بيدخلوا يطمنوا علينا ويخرجوا
> علشان يحافظوا على الكام عضو الموجودين





أَمَة قال:


> ما تشوف وحش يا عبود...
> بس انت نسيت مشرفين كلاهما يعملان في صمت


 *[FONT=&quot]وبكدة ندخل على سؤال مهم جداً ...ألا وهو *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أقتصر دور المدير ومن بعده المشرف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على المراقبة فقط ؟... ثم ممارسة دوره التحذيرى والتنسيقى والحذفى !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم أن المفترض أن دوره يشمل تنشيط المنتدى وتنشيط القسم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2016)

e-Sword قال:


> اشفع فى حبيبك


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت تقصد " مولكا " ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة أنا بانكشه لعل وعسى يدخل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مواضيعكم كفريق اللآهوت الدفاعى شغاااالة ع الفيس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش شغالة هنا لية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (22 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وبكدة ندخل على سؤال مهم جداً ...ألا وهو *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أقتصر دور المدير ومن بعده المشرف *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]على المراقبة فقط ؟... ثم ممارسة دوره التحذيرى والتنسيقى والحذفى !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم أن المفترض أن دوره يشمل تنشيط المنتدى وتنشيط القسم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*انا عموما قاعد نايم صاحي قاعد واقف اهو
شايفني يا ترى والا ايه هههههههههههههه*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (22 أبريل 2016)

اكيد لهم دور فى تنشيط المنتدى مفيهاش كلام لكن متنساش ان لكل واحد ظروف لو هتكلم عن نفسى وقت من الاوقات كنت بتواجد اكثر من 9 ساعات بالمنتدى وبنزل مواضيع فى كل الاقسام لكن الظروف بتتغير وعلى حسب ظروفنا بنحاول نتواجد على اد ما ربنا يقدرنا
بعتقد اغلب المشرفين كده !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *انا عموما قاعد نايم صاحي قاعد واقف اهو
> شايفني يا ترى والا ايه هههههههههههههه*​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ أنت حالتك حالة ... أتضح كمان أنك مش بتحب اللحمة زى حالاتى  
*​​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى مش كُفار وبث
[/FONT]*​ :smile01:smile01​


soul & life قال:


> اكيد لهم دور فى تنشيط المنتدى مفيهاش كلام لكن متنساش ان لكل واحد ظروف لو هتكلم عن نفسى وقت من الاوقات كنت بتواجد اكثر من 9 ساعات بالمنتدى وبنزل مواضيع فى كل الاقسام لكن الظروف بتتغير وعلى حسب ظروفنا بنحاول نتواجد على اد ما ربنا يقدرنا
> بعتقد اغلب المشرفين كده !


 *[FONT=&quot]أصدقك لو نفس الظروف بتنطبق على الفيس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلنا عندنا فعلا ظروف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس مش لدرجة الأختفاء مدة طويلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثح ؟[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]دور " الأدارة " – أى أدارة -  أنها تضع أيديها على المشكلة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تطرح الحلول والبدائل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حجج الظروف والوقت بقيت حجج ماسخة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحقيقة أن المنتديات أصبحت ( موضة وأنتهت )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتبقى بضعة أعضاء هما اللى قاعدين مع بعض [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (22 أبريل 2016)

*ههههههههههههههههههه شوفت بقى يعني فيه عامل مشترك وهو
عدم استلطاف اللحمة، الحمد لله لقيت حد ينصفني أخيراً مؤخراً
*​


----------



## peace_86 (22 أبريل 2016)

*من ملاحظتي لبعض المشرفين وليس الكل...
هو أنهم نشطين أيام ماكانوا مباركين.. لكن تقل مشاركتهم فجأة بعد ترقيتهم للإشراف

هل الإشراف مرهق ومتعب لدرجة أن الواحد يطفش يكمل؟ 
أذكر وجود أعضاء مثل كواسكي وتماف.. كانوا نشطين أيام ماكانوا مخضرين.. لكن قل حضورهم بشكل مفاجئ بعد ترقيتهم مباشرة!! لذلك أنا كل ما أشوف ان العضو لما يتحول مشرف بقول خلاص هذه أيامه الأخيرة في المنتدى.. حفظنا السيناريو.

وعلى فكرة لا يوجد شيء اسمه المنتديات موضة وانتهت.. لأنها موجودة وبكثرة ومش كل شي تقدر تتعامل معاه بنفس معاملتك بالفيسبوك.. هنا بالمنتدى تقدر تتكلم وتاخذ راحتك أكثر من الفيسبوك أو تويتر وغيرهم عشان هناك تكون مراقب من قبل الأهل والأصدقاء.

لكن فتح منتدى جديد وتأسيس موقع فيه منتدى هو اللي موضة وانتهت.. لكن المنتديات اللي تأسسوا من حوالي عشرة سنوات أو أكثر هي اللي بقت واستمرت مادام فيه سبب يخليها تستمر..

كمان ملحوظة إحنا صارلنا فترة نقول ان الفيسبوك ومواقع التواصل الإجتماعي هو السبب.. لكن لا نزال مستمرين في المنتدى، يعني لو مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي هو السبب كان تركنا المنتدى من زمان أوي.

وأخيراً صلوا من أجل الأخت دونا لأنها تعبة جداً ولا تحتاج سوى الصلاة ووقوف الله معها في محنتها النفسية..*


----------



## YAA (22 أبريل 2016)

الفيسبوك نفسه صار موضة قديمة مثله مثل المنتديات

فعلاً لاحظت هذا مع انه المفروض يحدث العكس


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الحقيقة أن المنتديات أصبحت ( موضة وأنتهت )*​​


رغم انى غير مُحبذ اى مواضيع تمس اى ادارة سواء بالمنتدى هنا او غيرهنا ...
لانه طالما لسنا بمكانهم فا بالتالى يتعذر علينا تدارك ما يلاقونه و يتعرضو له - ليس كل شىء مطروح امامنا 

ما علينا

- - - 
استفسارى لسيادتك أ/ عبـــود :
لماذا قلت المنتديات موضه و انتهت ؟
بليز اريد توضيح - ذلك لانى عضوا باحد المنتديات الاخرى " *غير منتديات الكنيسة* " و لامس عدم وجود ايا من المشرفين البارزين ولا حتى العاديين ولا صاحب الموقع نفسه و معه ايضا جميع الاعضاء البارزين و الذين كان المنتدى " ذاك " يتدرج الى سماء مجد المنتديات بمجهوداتهم - و هذا عاملى شبه صدمه نفسيه و لا اجد تفسير
فا اذا تكرمت وضحلى السبب " على الاقل من وجهه نظرك " و لا داعى ان تذكرلى عدم التفرغ " لهم " لانه ليس بمعقول ان تاخذهم *شوطة* عدم التفرغ كلهم هكذا فجئه بلا مقدمات !!!​​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أبريل 2016)

*للتوضيح و التحديد 

*إستفسارى من الاستاذ عبود* (( لا يمس منتديات الكنيسة بكل فروعها جملة و تفصيلا ))* هو فقط لتفهم ما هو حاصل بمنتدى آخر غير هنا " كما اوضحت بإستفسارى السابق " 
لاننا و كما راينا دخول مشرفين و نائب مدير الموقع علاوه على اعضاء - بالحوار 
لكن بالمنتدى الذى اقصده - فلا يوجد هذا ( *على الاطلاق* ) 
منتدى يلهو فيه الاعضاء الجدد و " يُعيثون فسادا و إستهزاء احيانا " و لم اجد احدا من المشرفين رغم عدم سكوتى - لكن للاسف لا مجيب و كانى فى صحراء " هناك "

و اكتشفت بالصدفة دخول بعض الاعضاء المميزين " هناك " خلسة و اعطاء نظره " صامته " على المجريات و الاختفاء بعدها - ولا ادرى لماذا هذا السلوك
فا إستفسارى من الاستاذ عبود لتوضيح ما انا لست لا بفاهمه ولا عاقله 
- - - 
هــــــــذا هو و ليـــــــس اكثـــــــــر​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 أبريل 2016)

من واقع خبرتى بالمنتديات كمنشئ للعديد منها لغيتها واحتفظت بواحد اكتب فيها مع خادمان ولا يدخله يمكن نسبة 2% ممن يدخلون سابقا
وحاليا لا اهتم باضافة اعضاء
ومكتفى بمن يزرون
لكن هنا يعتبر من اكبر المنتديات المسيحية زوار
بداية من 2011 تحديدا مع انتشار الفيس بوك بسبب الخريف العربى
قل دخول الاعضاء للمنتديات وهاجر الاعضاء للفيس بوك وذلك للأسباب التالية اذكر ما يحضر لذهنى:-
الفيس لك صفحتك تكتب فيها ما يحلو لك بلا ضابط أو رابط من يعجبه يضغط اعجبنى ومن لا يعجبه لا يضيف
لخطبية بيطة 
انت مدير صفحتك أو حسابك
تضيف صورك كما تشاء
تتحادث مع من تشاء
الفيس تفاعل فورى
... الخ ما ليس خفى عن رواد الفيس
لكنى
احبذ المنتديات
شكرا لكم


----------



## soso a (22 أبريل 2016)

نسيت كلدانيه 
المشرف الصامت النشيط بنفس الوقت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> بليز اريد توضيح - ذلك لانى عضوا باحد المنتديات الاخرى " *غير منتديات الكنيسة* " و لامس عدم وجود ايا من المشرفين البارزين ولا حتى العاديين ولا صاحب الموقع نفسه و معه ايضا جميع الاعضاء البارزين و الذين كان المنتدى " ذاك " يتدرج الى سماء مجد المنتديات بمجهوداتهم - و هذا عاملى شبه صدمه نفسيه و لا اجد تفسير
> فا اذا تكرمت وضحلى السبب " على الاقل من وجهه نظرك " و لا داعى ان تذكرلى عدم التفرغ " لهم " لانه ليس بمعقول ان تاخذهم *شوطة* عدم التفرغ كلهم هكذا فجئه بلا مقدمات !!!​


 *[FONT=&quot]أبحث عن حاجة أسمها ( البرستيج ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تبدأ بحدوتة ( أنا مش فاضى ) – رد فعل زميله هو : *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( يعنى أنت مش فاضى وأنا اللى صايع ) ؟! ...أنا كمان مش فاضى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يبدأ الأهمال مع تنفيض من مدير الموقع ( هو كمان مش فاضى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبدأ حالة من اللآمبالاة عند الأعضاء خاصة البارزين منهم والنُشطاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا كمان مش فاضيين زيكم .. بلا وجع دماغ ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مع الوقت ومع الأهمال ومع عدم الأكتراث يتكون لدى الأعضاء ( زى ما أنت بتحكى كدة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حالة من ( الشماتة ) فى المنتدى وأدارته ... أحسن ..تستاهلوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه سقط من حسابات الأدارة أن المنتدى بأعضائه وبحوارته ومواضيعه ومناقشاتهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهكذا .... يضيع المنتدى تحت أقدام ( البرستيج ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى إحدى مشاكل للمنتديات - برستيج الأدارة والمشرفين والأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن مايمنعش أن فعلاً فيه ظروف خارجة عن الأرادة بتحكم العضو أو المشرف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن كلهم كدة فجأة ...بقى عندهم ظروف ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلهم فجاة بقيوا مش فاضيين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على رأيك ( شوطة ) !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وللحديث بقية ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وخد لك وِش إدارى سِمِحْ (  ) 
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

*أنا كومان موش فاضي فضياناً
لذلك لا أتواجد بينكما لأني بدوت أُقعقع سيوف المعركة :act23:
ومس هافشرها كويش
:bud::smile01:t4:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *أنا كومان موش فاضي فضياناً
> لذلك لا أتواجد بينكما لأني بدوت أُقعقع سيوف المعركة :act23:
> ومس هافشرها كويش
> :bud::smile01:t4:
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]بتهددنى ؟! ... أنا كمان مش فاضى*​​:smile01:smile01:smile01​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (23 أبريل 2016)

ارتباطى انا بالمنتدى فية جزء عاطفيا
لانى من خلالة تعرفت على اعضاء لاا اعتقد الفيس بوك يستطيع ان يمنح  مثل هذة الدقة فى الاختيار
على الرغم من رحيلهم تقريبا جميعا من هنا
الا انا ارى انة الاصل فى الموضوع  لذلك لااستطيع اهملة مثل الاخرين


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بتهددنى ؟! ... أنا كمان مش فاضى*​​:smile01:smile01:smile01​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه لع موش أهدعدك خالث مالث بالث
انا أُناغشك نغشاً مستطيلا
:t23: :bud:
*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (23 أبريل 2016)

​


aymonded قال:


> *أنا كومان موش فاضي فضياناً
> لذلك لا أتواجد بينكما لأني بدوت أُقعقع سيوف المعركة*​



​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بتهددنى ؟! ... أنا كمان مش فاضى*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


​ و بعدين بقى - ( *انا موش فاضى* ) أسَلْك بينكما !!!
كيدا مش حا نُحْصُل على بقية التكمله لإستفسارى من الاستاذ عبود 
- - - 
ها ، و بعد ما اخدتلى " *[FONT=&quot]الوِش الإدارى السِمِحْ " *[FONT=&quot]إمتى ( البقيه ت[FONT=&quot]أتى ) [FONT=&quot]>>>>> "  فاكر ؟[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (24 أبريل 2016)

علفكرة انا فااضية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> ​​​
> ها ، و بعد ما اخدتلى " *[FONT=&quot]الوِش الإدارى السِمِحْ " *[FONT=&quot]إمتى ( البقيه ت[FONT=&quot]أتى ) [FONT=&quot]>>>>> "  فاكر ؟​
> ​​





كليماندوس قال:


> ​​





كليماندوس قال:


> [/FONT]​[/FONT]​



*[FONT=&quot]:t33: معلش مكنتش ( فاضى ) :t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مشكلة المنتديات ( كلها ) مشكلة ( قوانين عفا عليها الزمن )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لسة المنتديات بيحكمها قانون تم وضعه سنة 2006 !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيام ماكان الزائر يحرص على تسجيل عضوية فى منتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]النهاردة القوانين دى مالهاش أى معنى ومحتاج الى أعادة نظرات مش نظرة واحدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](مثلاً) يعنى أية ترفد عضو 3 شهور علشان قال كلمة ما يصحش تتقال ؟!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة كان زماااااان...أيام ما كانت الأعضاء زى البصل الفلاحى الخمسة بعشرة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] الدنيا تطورت ...وهما مش عايزين يطوروا من نفسهم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة أنا قلته مليون مرة ... والواقع كل يوم بيثبت صحة كلامى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى منتدى متخصص ( شوف الكارثة ) واحد باعت لى أستشارة ع الخاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يمكن أرد عليه فى العام ولا على بروفايله .. ماينفعش خالص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخدت حوالى نص ساعة من وقتى للتأكد من صحة المعلومة وللرد عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجى أبعت له الرد تطلع رسالة من أغبى مايكون ( أنت لاتملك الصلاحية ) !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صلاحية أية يا أبو صلاحية ؟؟ ..يعنى أنفض للراجل بمنتهى قلة الذوق والجليطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان الصلاحية الغبية بتاعتك ؟!.. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عايزنى أعمل 150 مشاركة الأول علشان يبقى عندى صلاحية أرد على واحد بيسألنى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلاص ياباشا الكلام دة كان زماااان لما كنت عايز يبقى العضو فعّال معاك ويشارك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تصبح المشاركات بنظام ( بارك الله فيك ) ( الرب يباركك ) ( ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ) ..ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل دة علشان يبقى عنده صلاحيات !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] يعنى قانون غبى وعايز شوية أغبيا يتحايلوا عليه ...بالذمة دة كلام ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للحديث بقية عن العضو الذى يهجر المنتدى ولماذا يفقد حماسه ولايعود !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خد لك وِش سِمِحْ تانى (  ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على ما أفضى وارجع لك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2016)

soul & life قال:


> علفكرة انا فااضية


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتى *​*[FONT=&quot]الوحيييييدة المسموح لك بعدم الفضا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كفاية الراجل اللى بيدبسك فى السمك اللى بيصطاده[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (25 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنتى *​*[FONT=&quot]الوحيييييدة المسموح لك بعدم الفضا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كفاية الراجل اللى بيدبسك فى السمك اللى بيصطاده[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



شكرا لتعاطفكم معنا :smile01
إلهى ميدبسك فى عمل صينية بورى ولا يوقعك فى تنضيف كام كيلو سمك بحر مقلى  موزة على مرجان على شراغيش


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 أبريل 2016)

soul & life قال:


> شكرا لتعاطفكم معنا :smile01
> إلهى ميدبسك فى عمل صينية بورى ولا يوقعك فى تنضيف كام كيلو سمك بحر مقلى  موزة على مرجان على شراغيش


السمك يحب اللمة
احنا فى الخدمة


----------



## soul & life (25 أبريل 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> السمك يحب اللمة
> احنا فى الخدمة



صحيح كلامك يا استاذنا ده حتى اللى بياكل لوحده بيزور هههه
 احلى اكلت سمك لحضرتك


----------



## aymonded (25 أبريل 2016)

*كح كح كح كح أحم أحم ترالم لم لا لم
سوري التنفيض تعب الواحد، نظافة عامة بقى في البيت
الله يكون في عون كل سيدة منزل في تعبها وشغلانتها اللي مش بتخلص خالص
لا المطبخ بيفضى ولا المواعين بتخلص ولا المسح والغسل بينتهي
أهيء أهيء أهيء
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دور " الأدارة " – أى أدارة -  أنها تضع أيديها على المشكلة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تطرح الحلول والبدائل *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]حجج الظروف والوقت بقيت حجج ماسخة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحقيقة أن المنتديات أصبحت ( موضة وأنتهت )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتبقى بضعة أعضاء هما اللى قاعدين مع بعض [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



ماهو انت قلتها موضه وانتهت الاداره شو تقدر تسوي
كيف تضع يدها على المشكله كيف تجدد موضه منتهيه
شو يسون مثلا يوزعون على الاعضااء عطايا عشان
يتنشطون تراك قلتها المتواجدين والقاعدين بمزاجهم
مب عشان الاداره مثلا لها دخل ..والفضاء الاوسع من
المنتديات يجذب الناس اكثر الحين حتى الفيس بوك
بنفسه صار موضه قديمه كل يوم يطلع جديد 
شوف المنتدى كم اعمار المتواجدين وانت تعرف
ان مواليد ثمانينات وتسعينيات اخر اجيال
المنتديات والاصغر منا ماهم قادمون مايعرفون
منتديات اصلا..حتى لو تغيرت القوانين منتديات يظل
البديل المكتسح عشان مافيه قوانين اصلا[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أبريل 2016)

زين 
انا الحين كنت احوس ادور موضوع اتفلسف فيه
تلفت يمين يسار مالقيت شي من البطل فيكم
اللي بيكتب لنا موضوع اكشن مانبي سياسيه
ولا دين نبي شي يديد
 كوميدي او تراجيدي خخخخ
وياحبذا لو نحشر الخليج بالنص خخخ 
نبي موضوع يجيب راس البت روز خخ
انا مقفيه الحين وبرجع بعدين 
عسى فيكم حد
يحقق الامنيه ويكتب الموضوع


----------



## soul & life (26 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *كح كح كح كح أحم أحم ترالم لم لا لم
> سوري التنفيض تعب الواحد، نظافة عامة بقى في البيت
> الله يكون في عون كل سيدة منزل في تعبها وشغلانتها اللي مش بتخلص خالص
> لا المطبخ بيفضى ولا المواعين بتخلص ولا المسح والغسل بينتهي
> ...



هههههههههههه تعاطفكم وحده مش كفاية :ranting::ranting:
التنفيض والمواعين مش بيخلصوا وخصوصا االايام اللى قبل العيد الواحد عاوز اليوم يبقا 50 ساعة مش 24 علشان يكفى ومش هيكفى برضو:beee:


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2016)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه تعاطفكم وحده مش كفاية :ranting::ranting:
> التنفيض والمواعين مش بيخلصوا وخصوصا االايام اللى قبل العيد الواحد عاوز اليوم يبقا 50 ساعة مش 24 علشان يكفى ومش هيكفى برضو:beee:


مبتعرفوش النضافة الا فى العيد:smil12:
بتحسسونا ان ايام الاعياد البيوت عايش فيها بنى ادمين ( نضافة حقيقية)
الايام التانية بهايم عايشة عشان مش بتعملوا الدوشة دى :smil12::ranting:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أبريل 2016)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه تعاطفكم وحده مش كفاية :ranting::ranting:
> التنفيض والمواعين مش بيخلصوا وخصوصا االايام اللى قبل العيد الواحد عاوز اليوم يبقا 50 ساعة مش 24 علشان يكفى ومش هيكفى برضو:beee:





grges monir قال:


> مبتعرفوش النضافة الا فى العيد:smil12:





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> زين
> انا الحين كنت احوس ادور موضوع اتفلسف فيه


 *[FONT=&quot]بنقولوا واحشانا يا أدارة ...قلبتوها عيد ونضافة ؟*​​:smile01:smile01:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]خلاث ..لبوا ندا "هيوف" ونفتحوا موضوع عن نضافة العيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( تحاسيف العيد ) ولا بعدك الا ( مذاريف النضافة  ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لا تنضفى ولا تنفضى برة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكنسى وأمسحى فى السنة مرة 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بنقولوا واحشانا يا أدارة ...قلبتوها عيد ونضافة ؟*​​:smile01:smile01:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خلاث ..لبوا ندا "هيوف" ونفتحوا موضوع عن نضافة العيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( تحاسيف العيد ) ولا بعدك الا ( مذاريف النضافة  ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لا تنضفى ولا تنفضى برة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكنسى وأمسحى فى السنة مرة
> [/FONT]*
> ​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​[/FONT]


ماهو انت مش واخد بالك يا عوبد
الادارة  عاملة زيى نضافة العيد
اخرة مرة شوفناها
نضفوا المنتدى من عضوين
ياسر والملكة
:smil8:هو المنتدى ناقص تطفيش[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> ماهو انت مش واخد بالك يا عوبد
> الادارة  عاملة زيى نضافة العيد
> اخرة مرة شوفناها
> نضفوا المنتدى من عضوين
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]اللى حصل مع "ياسر" و "هيلانة" هو تطبيق للقانون الذى أكلَ الدهر عليه وشَرِب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قلنا راجعوا الكلام دة ... قلنا الدنيا مش مستحملة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راجع قوانينك يا "روك"  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والله الذى لا اله إلا هو ...ستزيد أحتراماً فوق أحترامك  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (26 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مشكلة المنتديات ( كلها ) مشكلة ( قوانين عفا عليها الزمن )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لسة المنتديات بيحكمها قانون تم وضعه سنة 2006 !!!!*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]النهاردة القوانين دى مالهاش أى معنى ومحتاج الى أعادة نظرات مش نظرة واحدة
> *​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]



*إذن اسباب ان المنتديات اصبحت موضة قديمة " حتى الآن - وفق رؤيتكم الشخصية و بناء على طلبى " تتلخص فى :*
*1 - عناد بعض المشرفين و من ثم صاحب الموقع و بالتالى الاعضاء المميزين و هلما جرا على حساب الحركة بالمنتديات

2 - الالتزام بقوانين لم تعد مواكبة للعصر و لا لتطور المتغيرات من حولها
" بغض النظر عن نوعية القوانين نفسها من منتدى الى آخر "*
- - -
اتمنى ان اكون اوجزت ما قلته و ما طلبته انا حتى اتفهم ما هو صاير لاحد المنتديات " *لا اقصد منتديات الكنيسة من بعيد او قريب *" لانى واخد على خاطرى جدا لذلك المنتدى و الكنوز التى به  لاربما انقر رابطة من مفضلتى يوما لافاجا بان الدومين للبيع !!!​​ [/QUOTE][/FONT]


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]للحديث بقية عن العضو الذى يهجر المنتدى ولماذا يفقد حماسه ولايعود !! *​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]خد لك وِش سِمِحْ تانى (  ) *​
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*على ما أفضى وارجع لك*​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



واخد يا سعتا لبيه واخد *[FONT=&quot]وِش سِمِحْ رقم 2
[FONT=&quot]" معلهشى شاغلينك معانا شويتين و معطلينك عن مصالحك و كل اشغالك و علاقاتك و إتصالالتك و واجباتك " المنز[FONT=&quot]ليه و غ[FONT=&quot]ي**ر المنزلية " 
**[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]كان الله فى العون **[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> لانى واخد على خاطرى جدا لذلك المنتدى و الكنوز التى به  لاربما انقر رابطة من مفضلتى يوما لافاجا بان الدومين للبيع !!!​


 *[FONT=&quot]أكتر من منتدى معروض دومينه للبيع بأرقام عجيبة حبتين وبالدولار*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعرفش مين المجنو اللى هيشترى !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كان فيه منتدى إلحادى وكان موضته مولعة ناااار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" معتز الدمرداش " أستضاف مديره فى أحد برامجه وأستضاف معاه واحد شيخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقدت أنى سأشاهد حلقة سخنة مُمتعة .... لكن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فوجئت بـ " عيل بيتهته " مش عارف يجمع كلمتين على بعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سبحان الله ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بقى دة العنتيل اللى عامل صولات وجولات على منتداه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة اللى كان عامل نفسه مثقف طحن أخر تلاتين متر ؟![/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (26 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماهو انت قلتها موضه وانتهت الاداره شو تقدر تسوي
> كيف تضع يدها على المشكله كيف تجدد موضه منتهيه
> ......
> ..والفضاء الاوسع من
> ...


جميل جدا مشاركتك معانا بهذه الجزئية *المتفرعه* من موضوع أ / عبــود  ... فمرحبا بتبادل الآراء و توضيح الرُؤى ...

1 - ما هو الفضاء الاوسع الذى يجذب الناس اكثر ؟
2 - تصورت ان الفيس هو الذى " يخْطَِف " الاعضاء اليه - فا لماذا اصبح الفيس " من وجهه نظرك " موضه قديمة ؟
3 - ما هو البديل الـ " مكتسح " ؟
برجاء التوضيح لانه ربما لا اتفهم الوضع و فى حالة بين الاندهاش و الصدمة :11azy:​


----------



## كليماندوس (26 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نبي شي يديد
> كوميدي او تراجيدي خخخخ
> وياحبذا لو نحشر الخليج بالنص خخخ


للاسف هى تفريعة من موضوع الاستاذ / عبود و للاسف هو تراجيدى و مأساوى 
الموقع الذى اقصده و اعنيه هو موقع سعودى - فصاحبه سعودى و معظم اعضائه كذلك علاوه على تنوع جنسيات مشرفيه و ايضا اعضائه
لكن الغالبيه هم سعوديون 
- - - 
فماشى الحال على هذا - ام لكى وجهه نظر أُخرى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أبريل 2016)

مستر عبود 
انا موجود يوميا في المنتدي تقريبا 
والكاميرا المحترمه اتباعت وجه واحده بدالها اكثر احتراما
وبالمناسبه انا مش مصور افراح 
وسبب عدم مشاركتي هو اني دخلت ناس في حياتي اكتر من اللازم 
وده تعبني شويتين 
وبعدي عن المشاركه هو نفسي ومعنوي بحت 
وشكرا علي سؤالك اللي واخد صوره مناغشه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أبريل 2016)

اسئلونى انا عن =!! Coptic Lion !!;
 كل فييين و ميييين اقول هبعت له كلمتين فى تقييم  اقول إييييه بئا اما نشوف هيدخل
 بعد كااام شهر و يرد عليا بعد كااااام سنه-بس هووووووووووب القى الرد فورى!!
اقول الولد دا مركب ردود توماتيكى ههههههه شممكن شمعقول يعنى بيرد بالسرعه دى كائنه موجود و هو مش موجود عجيييب-- 


 صدق الى قال عليه سوووووسه


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2016)

*هههههههههههههههههههه لأ عياد من مخابرات المنتدى
لا تستهيني بيه لأنه بيبقى عارف اكتر مني ومنك ومش فيه حاجة بتستخبى عليه خالص
واموت واعرف بيعرف التفاصيل دية ازاي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بنقولوا واحشانا يا أدارة ...قلبتوها عيد ونضافة ؟*​​:smile01:smile01:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خلاث ..لبوا ندا "هيوف" ونفتحوا موضوع عن نضافة العيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( تحاسيف العيد ) ولا بعدك الا ( مذاريف النضافة  ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لا تنضفى ولا تنفضى برة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكنسى وأمسحى فى السنة مرة
> [/FONT]*
> ​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​[/FONT]



نضافة العيد دى عاده اتعودنا عليها من زمان زى الكحك والبسكوت بانواعه والفايش الصعيدى 
و العيد ميبقاش عيد غير لما نقلب البيت رأسا على عقب 
احنا يوميا بنضف لكن نضافة العيد دى لازم حتى لو كان البيت بيبرق  ده فى مواعين  مش بتطلع من النيش غير فى نضافة العيد نغسلها ونرجعها مكانه للعيد الجاى 
لكن هنقول ايه بقى من يقطع العاده يقطع السعاده[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> للاسف هى تفريعة من موضوع الاستاذ / عبود و للاسف هو تراجيدى و مأساوى
> الموقع الذى اقصده و اعنيه هو موقع سعودى - فصاحبه سعودى و معظم اعضائه كذلك علاوه على تنوع جنسيات مشرفيه و ايضا اعضائه
> لكن الغالبيه هم سعوديون
> - - -
> فماشى الحال على هذا - ام لكى وجهه نظر أُخرى




كذا ماشي الحال..وانا لا استثني اي منتدى لما نقول المنتديات قلة شعبيتها هذا كلام عام


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أبريل 2016)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مستر عبود
> انا موجود يوميا في المنتدي تقريبا
> والكاميرا المحترمه اتباعت وجه واحده بدالها اكثر احتراما
> وبالمناسبه انا مش مصور افراح
> ...



هلا بك الف ترحيبه هلا بمطول الغيبه
عسى الله يحلي ايامك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> جميل جدا مشاركتك معانا بهذه الجزئية *المتفرعه* من موضوع أ / عبــود  ... فمرحبا بتبادل الآراء و توضيح الرُؤى ...
> 
> 1 - ما هو الفضاء الاوسع الذى يجذب الناس اكثر ؟
> 2 - تصورت ان الفيس هو الذى " يخْطَِف " الاعضاء اليه - فا لماذا اصبح الفيس " من وجهه نظرك " موضه قديمة ؟
> ...




سلامتك من الصدمه والاندهاش 
الفيس لسه فيه رمق اخير اكثر
من المنتديات وشعبيه كبيره عندكم
انتم المصريين محتلين الفيس بوك
اتوقع تفتحون لعيالكم اكونتات 
وهم في لفه خخخ
الحين الانستقرام وال سناب جات والتويتر واخدين
مكان الفيس بوك بشكل عام


----------



## كليماندوس (26 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الحين الانستقرام وال سناب جات والتويتر واخدين
> مكان الفيس بوك بشكل عام


اشكرك على الاهتمام بالرد ...
و هل اطمع فى : توضيح سبب إجتزاب الانستقرام و التويتر " و التويتر وفق معلوماتى المتواضعة - عبارة عن كلمه و نصف بالكثيرو لو صورة و انتهينا " 
اما بالمنتديات فا مسموح بصور و تلوين خطوط و ايضا شرح و إسهاب - فا لما الناس انفضوا " من وجهه نظرك " ؟


----------



## soul & life (27 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> مبتعرفوش النضافة الا فى العيد:smil12:
> بتحسسونا ان ايام الاعياد البيوت عايش فيها بنى ادمين ( نضافة حقيقية)
> الايام التانية بهايم عايشة عشان مش بتعملوا الدوشة دى :smil12::ranting:



ههههههههههههههه لا صدقنى انا طول السنة بنضف بس يومين العيد بيكون النضافة بضمير شوية يعنى لازم اشيل كل حاجة من مكانها وانضفهها واحطها تانى  تقول هوس تقول جنان اهى عادة وكبرنا عليها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2016)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مستر عبود
> وبالمناسبه انا مش مصور افراح


 *[FONT=&quot]بعد ما مسترتنى ... *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا زى حالاتك غاوى تصوير وعارف قيمة الكاميرا اللى فى أيدك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا ماكنتش لفتت نظرى ... صوح يا وِلّدْ ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عارف أنك مش مصور أفراح - ولا كواساكى فاتح ورشه موتوسيكلات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أيمن كافر- ولا كاندى بتُنفخ بلالين - ولا حد مذكور فى كتاب تاريخ خامسة أبتدائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما أعتقدش أننا فقدنا حِس الدُعابة والتهريج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فقدنا ( الرغبة ) فى المشاركة بالمنتدى ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أن كان على التواجد ... كلكم موجودين ...ومتابعين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبتبلغوا بعض باللى بيتكتب كمان  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (27 أبريل 2016)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لا صدقنى انا طول السنة بنضف بس يومين العيد بيكون النضافة بضمير شوية يعنى لازم اشيل كل حاجة من مكانها وانضفهها واحطها تانى  تقول هوس تقول جنان اهى عادة وكبرنا عليها


اهو غلطتش انا بقى
نضافة بضمير 
فى الايام العادية نص ضمير 
يعنى فى العيد نضافة بنى ادميين وبرة العيد نضافة :11azy:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> اشكرك على الاهتمام بالرد ...
> و هل اطمع فى : توضيح سبب إجتزاب الانستقرام و التويتر " و التويتر وفق معلوماتى المتواضعة - عبارة عن كلمه و نصف بالكثيرو لو صورة و انتهينا "
> اما بالمنتديات فا مسموح بصور و تلوين خطوط و ايضا شرح و إسهاب - فا لما الناس انفضوا " من وجهه نظرك " ؟



تراك نشفت ريقي خخ
ميزة المواقع ذي تخليك تتابع ويتابعونك وتسولف ويسولفون معاك كل الناس من الملك الى الغفير
وتكتب براحتك وترد براحتك لا مراقبه ولا خوف
ولا طرد ولا مخالفات تجيك وانت قاعد امن في سربك
وميه اربعين كلمه مو مشكله تقدر تكتب تاني وتالت
وتقول كل شي ..بالنسبه للصور سوري لا اتفق معاك
ان تحط صور على الانستقرام اسهل بكثير من منتدى
وكمان هناك تاخذ لايكات اكثر ومعجبين اكثر والدنيا تحلو اكثر وتعلق براحتك ومفيش بوليس اداب خخخ


----------



## كليماندوس (29 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *تراك نشفت ريقي خخ
> ميزة المواقع ذي تخليك تتابع ويتابعونك وتسولف ويسولفون معاك كل الناس من الملك الى الغفير
> وتكتب براحتك وترد براحتك لا مراقبه ولا خوف
> ولا طرد ولا مخالفات تجيك وانت قاعد امن في سربك
> ...


*و بهذه المفردات ، ايها الاخوة المواطنون - اسدلت الاخت هيفاء الهاشمى الستار لاخر فصل من فصول استفساراتنا -
و ادركت شهرزاد الصباح فا سكتت خالص عن الكلام " اللى كان مُباح "
و لانه و كما قال الفيلسوف " اللى انا موش عارف اسمه " : فلقد انكشفت الغُمة و انبلجت الحُجة  
*
*و الله المُستعان*​


----------



## كليماندوس (4 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]للحديث بقية عن العضو الذى يهجر المنتدى ولماذا يفقد حماسه ولايعود !! *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خد لك وِش سِمِحْ تانى (  ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على ما أفضى وارجع لك [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



*الو ... الو ...
أ/ عبــــــود 
هل تسمعنى - "نقرة واحدة يعنى ايوه ، و نقرتين يعنى لا "   :smi200:

ها - فضيت بعد تحاسيف نظافة العيـد و لا لسة ؟
ايوجد تكمله ام سننهى السهرة برد هيفاء ... و نشد الستارة الاخيرة ؟*


----------

